
Zero-Energy Universe - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-energy_universe
======
peter_d_sherman
>"The zero-energy universe hypothesis proposes that the total amount of energy
in the universe is exactly zero: its amount of positive energy in the form of
matter is exactly canceled out by its negative energy in the form of
gravity.[1][2]"

[...]

>"During WWII, Pascual Jordan first suggested that since the positive energy
of a star's mass and the negative energy of its gravitational field together
may have zero total energy, conservation of energy would not prevent a star
being created by a quantum transition of the vacuum. George Gamow recounted
putting this idea to Albert Einstein: "Einstein stopped in his tracks and,
since we were crossing a street, several cars had to stop to avoid running us
down".[4] Elaboration of the concept was slow, with the first notable
calculation being performed by Richard Feynman in 1962.[5] The first known
publication on the topic was in 1973, when Edward Tryon proposed in the
journal Nature that the universe emerged from a large-scale quantum
fluctuation of vacuum energy, resulting in its positive mass-energy being
exactly balanced by its negative gravitational potential energy.[6]"

